# Brush cutter bearings



## exSW (Apr 17, 2013)

Are the bearings in the head of a commercial grade brush cutter available,replaceable and is it worth the effort?


----------



## jughead500 (Apr 18, 2013)

Brand? I'm sure they are but have to find the Numbers on the outer races to match them up to aftermarket Bearings.As far as I know the only way to fix a Husky is with Aftermarket bearings.Had a 326lx Husky that the dealer said you could only get the Complete gearbox no bearings or gears.Stihl may be different.:dunno:
Worth the effort?Sure shouldn't be too Difficult.as long as it's the Bearings and not the Gears grinding.


----------

